# Did my RAM get corrupted?



## Veesik (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello everyone! Quick question, I recently got a new rig (about three weeks ago now), it's awesome. However, several days ago I started getting blue stop screen errors and it happened everytime I started up. Sometimes I'd get into explorer and be able to do some things, sometimes I would be shut down on the windows logo loading screen.

When I was formatting my hard drive (I had problems with my windows installation and the programs anyways, but I also thought something else may have been causing the blue stop screen errors), I couldn't install windows, I never even got to the 39 minute installation screen before I crashed.

I called windows, and after a hour and a half of troubleshooting with them I was asked to pull out a stick of ram and try starting up, so I did, and windows was installed perfectly.

I have tried working with this stick of RAM, and it does not work. It doesn't work when I put it in any slot (even the slot that the current stick is in), but my other stick works in every slot.

My question is:

1) Can RAM get corrupted? I'm assuming it can, but I'm not sure.

2) The computer was burning up when I pulled the stick out, could overheating problems have messed it up? I did increase my cooling by a lot once I felt the inside of the case, but I would think the computer would shut itself down if it was getting too hot. I'm not sure, I'm definitely no expert.

I'm ordering a new stick of RAM (mmm... RAM), but if the current stick is still usable, I'd love to find out if I'm doing something wrong or may have missed something.

I can provide specs if needed.

All help is appreciated greatly! Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Veesik,
Yes, RAM can go bad. Heat and especially static electricity can short out the RAM. Was this rig BRAND NEW or a custom built (meaning new to you). The custom built may have had used RAM, but I am not sure if a warranty applies. If this is a BRAND NEW computer, it should be covered under the warranty, although you may have voided the warranty by fixing it yourself. I either case MEMTEST86 is a very good program to test ram.
Besure to order matching RAM as mixing ram can also cause issues.
Hope this helps,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Veesik (Jan 27, 2008)

Alright thanks.

I think it was heat, the system was very hot ( I found out an IDE cable got into a fan and stopped it, causing it to become a furnace in there)

The rig is brand new, I built it myself, but all the parts were ordered through Newegg, so it's off the shelf.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Veesik,
I am glad you got it resolved. The fan not working could have been the problem. Depending on the memory you may want to contact newegg and see if they will replace it. As far as the temps, is your Mobo capable of giving you a warning beep? You may need an internal speaker hooked up to the board.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

